# just a tail?



## MeghanDamndyell (Jun 24, 2008)

my boyfriend gets turned on when i put this raccoon tail we have in my panties

He wants to have sex with this tail on me, but i don't know how to rig up something that would work

any ideas?

its a real tail...no big mascot costume, just the tail
thanks


----------



## Snickers (Jun 24, 2008)

err..well, you can easily get a belt on while you are going at your friskies or get some sort of thing elastic band or such yes.


----------



## NPC-Tesxa (Jun 25, 2008)

you can sew it to your panties if it isn't heavy. ^-^ how cute! *hopless stupidity face* ^-^ -(<3)


----------



## Leonix (Jun 25, 2008)

you could attach it to the back/bottom of a... a...  dammit what are those things called, you ware them around your abdomen , usual there laced up from the back, sometimes made of leather... dammit I can't believe I cant think of the actual name for this item *headesk* well anyways it should be more comfortable than a belt, and more secure than attaching the tail to your panties...


----------



## amandalove (Jul 13, 2008)

Corset?


----------



## Leonix (Jul 14, 2008)

amandalove said:


> Corset?



Bingo! (can't believe I couldn't think of it) I think it would hold, and look the best of all options I could think of, and with so many styles, and patterns you can match it to the tail as well as your personality...


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 14, 2008)

... well there ideas are much much better then the one my  poor dirty mind came up with ...  witch was for you to  glue it to a butt plug... mine you i warn you it was a product of my  dirty mind


----------

